# quiero ir a Guadalajara a rodar



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Amigos del foro.... primera vez por aqui y me gustaria saber si en Guadalajara hay de algun lugar donde pueda rentar una buena bicicleta de preferencia de doble suspension ya que he visto algunas fotos que compañeros del gremio han subido y la verdad que entre mas las veo se me enchina la piel y ya me anda por rodar esos caminos, aunque me queda algo retirado desde california bien vale la pena el viaje aparte que lo tomaria como un pretexto para salir de aqui. lei un comentario de alguien aqui y dice que si vives en guadalajara y no practicas bicicleta de montaña es un pecado... pues bueno yo quiero decir que es un pecado mortal.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Una buena y una mala: efectivamente, muy cerca de Guadalajara está el bosque de La Primavera, paraíso para los ciclistas de montaña :thumbsup: La mala... rentar una bicicleta buena de doble suspensión es algo complicado; hasta donde sé, no hay quien rente bicicletas de montaña (a menos que no esté actualizado). Sería cuestión de llamar/enviar un correo-e a alguna tienda para ver si te pueden facilitar alguna. Puedes googlear Pro Jatt, Vazher, Bike City, Comp Bike, Moab Bikes... todas ellas en Guadalajara.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*Gracias blatido*

mira de hecho yo tengo varias bicicletas pero se me hace todo un pex llevarla en avion ya que tuve una experiencia bueno una mala experiencia, resulta que volee de los angeles a mazatlan en un vuelo que hizo escala en san jose de los cabos y ahi la bajaron y obviamente pues no llego; total que para cuando investigaron y la localizaron pasaron 2 dias de hecho yo estaba casi seguro que no la iba a recuperar y por lo tanto pues tuve que rentar una ahi en mazatlan es por eso que queria saber si podia rentar ahi en Gdl.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> mira de hecho yo tengo varias bicicletas pero se me hace todo un pex llevarla en avion ya que tuve una experiencia bueno una mala experiencia, resulta que volee de los angeles a mazatlan en un vuelo que hizo escala en san jose de los cabos y ahi la bajaron y obviamente pues no llego; total que para cuando investigaron y la localizaron pasaron 2 dias de hecho yo estaba casi seguro que no la iba a recuperar y por lo tanto pues tuve que rentar una ahi en mazatlan es por eso que queria saber si podia rentar ahi en Gdl.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

foesfoesfxr :

Realmente no hay como rodar en nuestras bicis , y no es nada problemático el viajar en avión con la bici , solo al documentar y al recoger el equipaje , nada mas .

De L.A. a Guadalajara hay varios vuelos diarios , toma uno que sea directo (para que no bajen la bici en otro lado ) empaca y protege bien tu bici y órale a disfrutar de la Perla de Occidente y sus alrededores .

Hasta donde yo sé (y obvio que puedo estar equivocado ) pero en nuestro país es muy difícil encontrar en algún lugar bicis de buen nivel para rentar , posiblemente porque la demanda no sea mucha , quien sabe , y la verdad rentar una bici no muy buena , por no decir en mal estado , resulta en cero diversión , sobre todo si se quiere recorrer lugares que tengan dificultades técnicas , porque para dar la vuelta por las calles de la ciudad pues ahí sí con cualquier bicla la hace uno .

Saludos y buen viaje .

the last biker


----------

